# Access past Black Belt Magazine issues FREE!



## Nagel

*Read Black Belt Magazine through Google*

I was browsing this section, and thought that many of you would be interested in this.
http://books.google.com/books?id=s84DAAAAMBAJ

You can find practically every issue there. It starts from the January 1962 issue and stretches all the way to December 2004. It's all complements to a recent agreement between Google and many publications.

 I hope that some of you enjoy Black Belt magazine as much as I have, and will benefit from the abundance of issues.  

All the best!


----------



## fyn5000

That's cool.  I wonder if there are any other martial art magazines on Google Books.  Might have to do a search.

fyn


----------



## Jenna

Hey there   Wow, great find my friend.  Nice one!  Thank you so much 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## seasoned

Good find indeed, Nagel, thanks.


----------



## Nagel

You're welcome, I'm glad that more people know about it.

Fyn, there are no other martial arts magazines on google books, but with some searching you can find some old out of print books pertaining to boxing, wrestling and fencing. Perhaps you might find some other if you look.

However, there are other magazines there if you're interested in fitness and active lifestyles.


----------



## celtic_crippler

Nagel said:


> *Read Black Belt Magazine through Google*
> 
> I was browsing this section, and thought that many of you would be interested in this.
> http://books.google.com/books?id=s84DAAAAMBAJ
> 
> You can find practically every issue there. It starts from the January 1962 issue and stretches all the way to December 2004. It's all complements to a recent agreement between Google and many publications.
> 
> I hope that some of you enjoy Black Belt magazine as much as I have, and will benefit from the abundance of issues.
> 
> All the best!


 
Your are da man! Thanks!


----------



## Drac

Bravo....Excellent job there Nagel..


----------



## hongkongfooey

Awesome! Thanks a bunch!


----------

